# Specialized Roubaix Expert 2008 Review



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a MTB rider who is looking to purchase my 1st road bike and was considering the Specialized Roubaix Expert 2008 amongst other bikes. Can anyone point me in the direction of a quality review of this bike (pdf, URL etc). I am surprised how difficult it has been to find a review of this new bike by a top cycling journalist. I compare it to a new car launch which would receive dozens of write ups form every main magazine. Maybe I am just not looking in the right place?

PS: I went into my bike shop thinking I was going to look at the basic Roubaix and there was the 'Expert' hanging up on the wall like some piece of art....


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think there is much difference in the expert '08 and '07. The lower models have an update for '08 but I do not think the expert/pro does.

There are quite a few write ups on the '07 expert for you to go off of out there.


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

Exactly, the Expert/Pro models are reciving minor cosmetic changes for 08. No major updates to speak of so reviews of the 07's will give a good idea of what they are like. I have an 07 Pro and several of my friends have Experts and we all love them.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

As far as I can see, the only differences between the two are the Ultegra chainset and a Quickstep paintjob. The frame is the same, having being upgraded last year.

I have the 07 Expert - Ultegra bar an FSA SLK chainset - and it's very good - light, stable and comfortable. The viscoelastic inserts make a difference, taking away the harshness without affecting the solidity of the ride. I like the shape of the frameset too - it's aliiiiive, for want of a better word. You can't go wrong.


----------



## deandelis (Aug 25, 2007)

*expert/triple 2007*

Ive been riding mine for almost a year now. No complaints. Very comfortable and fast. Has a great feel on the road and very quiet.


----------



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your responses....

The only question left then for myself is do I pay £1,999 for the '08 model (with new livery) or £1,699 (£300 saving) on the '07 model...


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

fortuns said:


> Thanks guys for all your responses....
> 
> The only question left then for myself is do I pay £1,999 for the '08 model (with new livery) or £1,699 (£300 saving) on the '07 model...


With so little difference, I'd say it's up to you! However, if it was up to me, I'd go for the 07 if it was down to colour. While the red and white seemed a bit stick-of-rock brash to start with, it grew on me, and I prefer it to the Quickstep scheme which looks a bit fussy. It's your money though....

Still, talking of colourways, has anyone seen the Langster London? Pig-on-a-stick! That's ughlee!


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

Personally Id save a few bucks and get the '07 and put the money you saved towards accessories like some shoes, pedals, shorts, ect.


----------

